# New BMW 1 Series (F20) 5-door Pictures leaked (pic heavy!)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No 'M-sport' trim as of yet, only 'urban' and 'sport'...

Pics courtesy of 1Addicts.com


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've always thought the original ill-proportioned, and still not sure about this new one...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

God thats ugly, I was never keen on the last 1 series but that just looks like a Hyundai i30


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

they made the original ugly 1 series uglier. :roll:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I really like the current m-sport 1 series, and have been waiting to see if i should replace my current one with the new model, but judging by those pics i cannot see how the m-sport (when i see it) will persuade me to part with my cash. I might have to stop trying to be sensible and scratch my porker itch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This looks like either Moog from Will o' the wisp, or the Ferocious Beast from Maggie and the ferocious beast. Either way; it looks a bit 'simple'.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is one muntpig of a motor :-(

Charlie


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

phope said:


> I've always thought the original ill-proportioned, and still not sure about this new one...


Exactly.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Charlie's comment of 'muntpig' sums up my feelings quite well tbh.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BMW official video:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not too keen on that... looks soft


----------

